# Need Holiday Airline Travel Advice



## LonesomeTraveler (Nov 20, 2012)

If anyone could offer insight, tips, or general ideas on how to go about purchasing airfare for the holidays, I'd greatly appreciate any help. 

Due to the uncertainty of my schedule, I had not planned on visiting home for the holidays. However, last week my dad offered a very generous christmas gift: a plane ticket home. I recently moved to Seattle, so I'd be going from Seattle to Philadelphia. I have actually never flown before, so I'm completely unfamiliar with the best way to do this without exploiting his generosity by costing him a fortune. 

Given that it's short notice, a preliminary search for round-trip tickets yielded results in the $700-$800 dollar range--it makes me uncomfortable to consider that kind of expense. Earlier today, however, a friend mentioned going to the airport on Christmas eve and buying a ticket then at a steep discount. Is there truth to that?

If anyone can help me get home for the holidays by offering some tips, tricks, or any other direction, I'd greatly appreciate it. It's been almost a year since I've seen my family, and I'd like to take my dad up on his offer without breaking the bank. 

Thanks gents, and happy holidays.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Aside from Priceline.com, I don't know that there are a lot of options to get reduced fares in today's market. Kayak.com will let you find the best published fares, but that's the best I can do for you; sorry.

Make sure you also check southwest.com to find Southwest Airlines' best pricing. If they serve your market, they will often beat anyone else's fares. Good luck.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

You might even check with a travel agent. I used to spend hours on those discount sites trying to find the best deals, but found that my travel agent (but he's exceptionally good) came up with just as low prices and better connections.

And after you get your tickets, go to the Home Page of this site (YES, there really is a Home Page!!) and look at all the articles in the Travel Section:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/category/travel


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

The cheapest route would probably find you flying the 24th or 25th and back in 31 or 1.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

https://matrix.itasoftware.com will allow you to look for the cheapest fare for a specific date or within a month of a given date. You can't book all the airfares through them but once you find one you can go to that airlines flight.


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

HIS travel.


----------

